# Flicker shad



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

My mom and stepdad own a bait shop in Wisconsin. He paints custom cranks, spoons, jigs, etc. Thought I'd show you the latest flicker shad he did for me, called "wicked wonderbread."


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very cool pattern. Looks like eye candy to me.


----------

